# Fantasy Grounds for only $4



## smiteworks

We've just released a new way to experience Fantasy Grounds that helps remove the barrier to entry. For only $4, you get a month worth of Fantasy Grounds usage. After that time, you can cancel with no commitment, keep your monthly subscription running or decide to purchase a lifetime license purchase.  With just a single month's purchase, you get the following:

*Fantasy Tokens*
32 animal tokens
72 fantasy character tokens
138 fantasy monster tokens

*Fantasy Battlemaps*
5 Dungeon Interior
3 Cave Interior
2 Outdoor
4 Streets

You can cancel at any time and re-subscribe as often as you like. We hope you'll stay with us for the long haul, but you will still have access to everything you've built or received up to that point. Each of the items above can be extracted out of our mod files and used in a non-commercial aspect for personal use.



What do you get while your subscription or license is active?


D&D 3.5E ruleset and SRD library modules with monsters, items, spells, equipment, feats and basic information
D&D 4E ruleset with the ability to enter your own powers, abilities, monsters, etc. and have the engine recognize key parts of the attack and damage strings, power descriptions, etc.
D&D 5E ruleset with the ability to enter your own powers, abilities, monsters, etc. and have the engine recognize key parts of the attack and damage strings, power descriptions, etc.
PFRPG ruleset with PFSRD library modules containing monsters, items, spells, equipment, feats and basic information. Check the forums for additional PFSRD content, such as all the NPC's pre-entered from each adventure path.
Numenera ruleset with support for basic Numenera functionality and the ability to enter your own data
CoreRPG ruleset for a generic ruleset capable of supporting any game system with the use of common VTT functionality, generic character sheets and support for maps, stories, macros and dice rolling
The ability to install and use any of the 30+ community developed rulesets for many popular game systems. Check the FG wiki for a list
The ability to purchase and install official rulesets, adventures and other add-ons that contain all the content from the original in a nice, pre-entered format.

For intro videos, check out this page:
https://www.fantasygrounds.com/buyFG/


----------

